# Combining an old Hasselblat and a pinhole camera?



## valeriepfaff (Jul 23, 2010)

I recently saw some work that was amazing. The artist told me he built a pinhole camera and attached it to his Hasselblad. the final images were digital. Has anyone done this combining of cameras? Is it film being used and then scanned into a computer? Are there ways to combine a dSLR and a pinhole? The guys website is James Pryor Photography
Can anyone give some suggestions? I have and old medium format film camera, an old pinhole camera and a dSLR.


----------



## compur (Jul 23, 2010)

Any interchangeable lens camera (film or digital) can be used as a pinhole 
camera by simply putting a pinhole through a body cap and attaching the cap
to the body instead of a conventional lens.  

BTW, the Hasselblad name does not contain the letter "T"


----------



## valeriepfaff (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on spelling and the response though I don't think that was what he did.


----------



## bushpig (Jul 24, 2010)

compur's advice is spot on. It's not difficult at all to use a slr body for pinhole photography. There are lots of resources online to teach you how.


----------



## wezeli (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you think about a digital pinhole camera? Is it really  the same as the classic's  and are there people buying it?! 						​


----------

